# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  perubalsem allergie

## kim1989a

Hallo allemaal,

Ik kom net terug van een allergie test.. 
voor zover ze het nu konden zien ben ik onder andere allergisch voor peru balsem en nikkel.

de eerste dingen die ik lees op internet zijn schokkend. 
zou bijna denken dat ik helemaal niks meer mag eten/drinken of gebruiken aan producten.
nu weet ik natuurlijk dat overal een oplossing voor is maar ik vroeg me af of iemand met dezelfde allergie mij precies kan vertellen waar ik op moet letten! 

neutral vind ik namelijk gewoon echt stinken en er moeten toch merken zijn die gewoon veilig gebruikt kunnen worden?
vind het zo lastig om uit te vinden wat wel en niet! die ingrediënten lijsten zijn echt een doolhof en zo onduidelijk. 
misschien dat iemand weet welke woorden ik op moet letten. 

ook zou ik graag weten welke make up ik zonder problemen kan gebruiken. 
had ergens gelezen clinique maar dat is niet te betalen zo duur en zag ook ergens hema staan. misschien dat iemand daar ervaring in heeft? 

ik hoop echt dat iemand mij kan helpen. na 10 jaar eczeem en huidproblemen wil ik er nu toch wel echt helemaal vanaf! 

vriendelijke groet, Kim :Smile:

----------

